# Fun games to play with your dog



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

Hide & Seek, yep thats right!
it might require two people if your dog does not know the "stay" command..

but the dog stays in one area, or is held by another person..you go hide..in a closet, behind a door..somewhere your dog can get to, call your dogs name and help them to find you, by saying their name a few times right when they find you, get realllly excited..then do it again with a new area..
i have NEVER seen LaLa wag her tail so fast haha, she found me every time haha..it's funny because the first place i hid was in a closet, then i hid in a bathroom in the same room & when i called her the 2nd time she went straight for the closet haha. i was like nope nice try!

& if your dog knows the stay command, its a fun way to teach them to wait until their name is called to come.

you all should try it!

what games do you like to play with your chi?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

I actually play this game with eveyrone in the house, the kids have gotten to know EACH person by their call name, like ill say "go get Poppy" and theyll run off to try and find my dad.
its great cause i used this with "get em up" they dive on whoever there supposed ot be getting up and like their face till there awake...
its the only way ive been able to get my sister up first time lol like ill say "go get bizzy up" and they associate get bizzy and up and theyll go find her and then "attack" lol.

i can also say find *insert toys name* and they go get em.

their current favorite game is "round up" this one realy helps me with the toy clean up at the end of the day i tell em "round em up and they "herd" their toys towards the basket (knocking them with their noses and tossing them Basiclaly fetch) then i say "in the corral" and they put them all in the basket...

they think this game is awsome their tails wagging and then once there all put away theyll take em all out again lol!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

foxywench said:


> their current favorite game is "round up" this one realy helps me with the toy clean up at the end of the day i tell em "round em up and they "herd" their toys towards the basket (knocking them with their noses and tossing them Basiclaly fetch) then i say "in the corral" and they put them all in the basket...
> 
> they think this game is awsome their tails wagging and then once there all put away theyll take em all out again lol!


I want to teach Carl this!!!


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

haha aw that is so cute!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I like to throw toys and the girls run after them, and I like to chase after them and then they chase after me! and lastly, they like to play tug-o-war w/ each other..I throw a toy, they both go after it and each get an end of the toy and fight for it :lol:


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

oh yea lala loves tug-o-war, she gets into it too..she'll growl & stuff, haha. i'm like realll scary


----------

